# Shoptemp no more Acekards?



## o1nk (Dec 2, 2010)

Latest listing on the Shoptemp site about Acekards
*"Due to unfortunate circumstances, we have been forced to stop selling Nintendo DS flash carts. They remain visible on our website for reference only, but you cannot add them to your cart anymore (all "out of stock"). We will be expanding to other product ranges in the future in order to remain an attractive and enjoyable web shop. NOTE: ALL ORDERS THAT WERE PAID FOR WILL BE SHIPPED NORMALLY. If you were able to pay for your order, it will be shipped. *

Anyone have any other ideas where to get them from?
I am not bothered about postage charges as long as it gets here quickly

Who's the best out there?


----------



## Skiller23 (Dec 2, 2010)

o1nk said:
			
		

> Latest listing on the Shoptemp site about Acekards
> *"Due to unfortunate circumstances, we have been forced to stop selling Nintendo DS flash carts. They remain visible on our website for reference only, but you cannot add them to your cart anymore (all "out of stock"). We will be expanding to other product ranges in the future in order to remain an attractive and enjoyable web shop. NOTE: ALL ORDERS THAT WERE PAID FOR WILL BE SHIPPED NORMALLY. If you were able to pay for your order, it will be shipped. *
> 
> Anyone have any other ideas where to get them from?
> ...


what does it mean ? is it a joke ? WHY


----------



## o1nk (Dec 2, 2010)

Link to Shoptemp Acekard page

Anyone know where I can get one from a reputable sales company

I would pay for a fast delivery

I just don;t trust the start up companies from China without any rep


----------



## Dead1nside (Dec 2, 2010)

Woah, I'm bloody lucky I ordered when I did then. Redelivery of my Acekard and EZ 3-in-1 should happen tomorrow, can't wait to give it a go.


----------



## Bloodlust (Dec 3, 2010)

Skiller23 said:
			
		

> o1nk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They (Shoptemp) could always sell the carts under another name... which dickhead out there thinks they can just halt the selling of flashkarts just because it's supposed to be illegal (their fuking problem)..


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 3, 2010)

Splitted in a separate topic, because it was irrelevant to the other one.
And locked out of Admins request.


----------

